# Canon Aims to Sell More Stuff.....



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 29, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/canon-aims-to-sell-more-stuff/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/canon-aims-to-sell-more-stuff/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/canon-aims-to-sell-more-stuff/"></a></div>
<p><strong>… of course they do

</strong>Canon is projecting selling 27% more DSLR cameras this year, to the tune of 9.2 million units. They’re also aiming for a 17% increase in compact camera sales, up to 22 million units.</p>
<p>With DSLR sales growth, lens sales should take a similar path upwards.</p>
<p><strong>Said about their compact segment</strong></p>
<p>“… we will further differentiate and enhance our lineup by launching new cameras offering the image qualities that approaches SLR cameras; furthering the improvement in design and qualities, and by incorporating features such as network, connectivity capabilities.”</p>
<p>Cue the mirrorless rumors.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://seekingalpha.com/article/538551-canon-s-management-discusses-q1-2012-results-earnings-call-transcript" target="_blank">SA</a>] via [<a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_rumours.html" target="_blank">NL</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## well_dunno (Apr 29, 2012)

Then I imagine they are willing to reconsider their pricing strategy. Prices of latest camera and lenses have been kinda disconnected from the economic reality as we know it IMHO... :

Cheers!


----------



## hhelmbold (Apr 29, 2012)

Their plan to sell more products have been delayed till 2013. Reason for this is yet to be confirmed...


----------



## aznable (Apr 29, 2012)

well_dunno said:


> Then I imagine they are willing to reconsider their pricing strategy. Prices of latest camera and lenses have been kinda disconnected the economic reality as we know it IMHO... :



i think every producer of anything has lost sense of reality when it come to pricing


----------



## hhelmbold (Apr 29, 2012)

dilbert said:


> Launching new products?
> 
> Cripes, they can't even bring the ones they've announced to market in order to sell those, how on earth are they going to bring unreleased ones to market?



All rare commodities are pricey...


----------



## Rodknee (Apr 29, 2012)

I think they must have a good sense of reality because they are getting away with charging very high prices for updaed products. Not sure if that will be too sustainable though.


----------



## zim (Apr 29, 2012)

_offering the image qualities that *approaches * SLR cameras_

yet more crippling

well done CR nice flame thread for a slow sunday haha


----------



## Shnookums (Apr 30, 2012)

To sell more stuff, they have to ship them first...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 30, 2012)

zim said:


> _offering the image qualities that *approaches * SLR cameras_



The G1X has a sensor that's basically the 7D sensor trimmed to a 4:3 aspect ratio, paired with a lens close in quality to the 18-135mm. I'd certainly say that 'approaches SLR cameras' in IQ. 

Of course, the price approaches - even surpasses - SLR cameras!


----------



## Woody (Apr 30, 2012)

Guess it means they plan to aggressively take on the young growing markets such as that in China and India. How else are they going to do this? Their 5D III is really not doing that well compared to D800 (too expensive in some countries for too little) and their Rebel cameras are not seriously out-selling the V1/J1/D3100/D5000.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 30, 2012)

Woody said:


> Guess it means they plan to aggressively take on the young growing markets such as that in China and India. How else are they going to do this? Their 5D III is really not doing that well compared to D800 (too expensive in some countries for too little) and their Rebel cameras are not seriously out-selling the V1/J1/D3100/D5000.



Can you share the source(s) of your comparative sales figures?


----------



## Woody (Apr 30, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Can you share the source(s) of your comparative sales figures?



This is going by current Amazon sales numbers in US and how Nikon takes the #1 sales spot in UK for the first 2 months of 2012. You're right, the info is rather limited and is not an accurate reflection of worldwide trends.

However, Canon achieving 30% increase in DSLR sales for the 1st quarter of 2012 is a fact. From http://seekingalpha.com/article/538551-canon-s-management-discusses-q1-2012-results-earnings-call-transcript?source=marketwatch

"Among this market environment, we achieved a nearly 30% increase in unit sales of SLR cameras reflecting strong sales of our entry level models, and strong demand for recently launched camera targeting advanced, amateur users. We also continue to see the best sales for interchangeable lenses. We posted strong sales for new compact digital cameras, launched in March that incorporated Wi-Fi connectivity capabilities. As a result, overall cameras’ net sales increased 7%."

I am certain this massive increase in sales stems mostly from young developing markets because of the current economic climate in both US and Europe.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 30, 2012)

zim said:


> _offering the image qualities that *approaches * SLR cameras_
> 
> yet more crippling



Not sure how anyone gets the idea any "crippling" is going on, if you read the whole article and take the quote in context. It seems more that they are making the point that image quality in Powershot and other small sensor cameras is improving and approaching the quality that has been previously available only in SLRs. 

And please, let's not start another flame war over image quality. The quality is getting better across the spectrum, so yes, larger sensors will continue to outperform smaller ones, but the margins are shrinking.

Some things I found interesting: 

Sales in office equipment are down so Canon may be relying on Camera sales to offset those losses. I hope that doesn't mean the camera division has to cross-subsidize office equipment, but I'm afraid it might.

They barely mentioned video, yet in the last year Canon seems to have gone all-in on its digital video products. This was a talk to investors and the investment media, so not sure why they didn't hype Canon's major play for the professional cinema market. 

They talked about new consumer DSLR products, but not really sure what they are referring to, since they haven't updated their consumer DSLRs.

No mention at all of cell phone competition. Did they just not want to bring it up? Seems to me like the elephant in the room when you talk about Powershots. I'm guessing the "image quality approaching SLR cameras" emphasis is driven largely by cell phone/tablet competition, but kind of funny that they didn't just come right out and say something to the effect that they intend to grow the market by offering quality that can't be matched in multi-purpose devices. 

All-in-all though, I'm glad to see a generally optimistic outlook. If Canon makes money, it means more fun stuff for us.


----------



## Alwyn (May 1, 2012)

Greed? How about improving your service first before you sell more more more?


----------



## iso79 (May 2, 2012)

dilbert said:


> aznable said:
> 
> 
> > well_dunno said:
> ...



Apple nuff said.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 2, 2012)

iso79 said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > aznable said:
> ...



If you're saying that you can't afford Apple products, or can but are unwilling to buy them for other reasons, fine - say that. But to say Apple has 'lost sense of reality when it come to pricing' is a completely foolish statement. Their sense of reality when pricing their products is nearly perfect, which is what accounts for the fact that Apple turns huge year-over-year profits and they are now have the largest market capitalization of any company in the world. Their current market cap of $540B means the company is worth more than the GDP of some G20 nations. But hey, you don't like them so they must be idiots, right? 

BTW, don't buy an iPhone. Having a smartphone without a physical keyboard, especially in the business market segment, is unacceptable. That lack of a physical keyboard is what makes the iPhone an overpriced toy, whereas a Blackberry is a useful business tool. It's not like Blackberry would ever try to copy that feature, right? (Psst...don't read the latest news...)


----------



## Mike Miami (May 2, 2012)

Shnookums said:


> To sell more stuff, they have to ship them first...



Not really! They sold alot of 5D3 bodies and BG-E11 grips and some St-E3-RT transmitters without shipping them. Its called "pre-orders". I know most arent payed for until the item ships but how many people are not touching the money just in case the item finally arrives and want the purchase covered? Sort of like paying, correct?


----------



## recon photography (May 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> iso79 said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...


its their products that undoubtedly gain the revenue you can't make claims that their pricing is perfect really ever but the most suitable time would be when they have gone seriously wrong each way and since apple don't really change their prices..... 
i cant stand apple though i love their products and their simplicity but the areas they lack are so frustrating no flash support on iphones i thought wouldn't be that bad but i ended up changing to a driod because of it. I dont really miss the iphone either. Their computers have nice software but i dont like paying for aluminum body or whateva it is and i like to upgrade my pc's which is hard but i have a little macbook air and it works i guess... so for rant which has nothing to do with anything


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 2, 2012)

recon photography said:


> its their products that undoubtedly gain the revenue you can't make claims that their pricing is perfect really ever but the most suitable time would be when they have gone seriously wrong each way and since apple don't really change their prices.....



I suppose it's a matter of perspective. The goal of a company is to deliver value to their shareholders - really, it's the one and only goal of any publically traded company. Their pricing is perfectly aligned with that goal - sales are strong, profit is high. If prices were really too high (i.e. higher than the market would bear), sales would fall, profits would fall, heads would roll, and things would change. They haven't, at least, recently. Steve Jobs dies, it changed nothing, double production, stock price and market cap hit a new record high. 

From a consumer perspective, of course, everything is priced too high. We want all the best products, and we want them for free. Anything more than free is too expensive. :


----------

